# Minimum Wages for 457 Dependents



## EnggTech (Jul 8, 2017)

Is there any minimum salary condition for 457 Dependents? Like 457 Visa Holders have minimum salary condition of 53,900$ per annum.

Now if my to-be wife would like to apply for a job in Australia going there as a 457 dependent would there be any condition in that regard?

Look forward to your responses.


Many Thanks


----------



## laura90 (Jul 27, 2017)

No, there is no condition. 

She has the right to work wherever she wants, there are no conditions for her potential employer to meet. And there are no conditions that limit her ability to work nor does she have to inform DIBP of her employment.


----------



## EnggTech (Jul 8, 2017)

laura90 said:


> No, there is no condition.
> 
> She has the right to work wherever she wants, there are no conditions for her potential employer to meet. And there are no conditions that limit her ability to work nor does she have to inform DIBP of her employment.


Thank you Ms Laura for the valuable information.


----------



## DearMartin (Feb 15, 2018)

Thw for you answer


----------

